# [December 3, 2011] Boise State (5-1) vs. Indiana State (6-1)



## Jason Svoboda

vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 

*Boise State Broncos (5-1) vs. Indiana State Sycamores (6-1)*
Taco Bell Arena - Boise, ID
Saturday, December 3, 2011 - 10:00pm Tip​


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Boise State has a game this week, against fellow MVC member Drake. Right now they're 4-1, but they've had a pretty easy schedule. They've lost to 3-2 Long Beach State and the 3 Division I opponents they've beat have a combined record of 2-14. They've also played Colorado Christian, a Division II school, that's also 0-4 on the season. So a combined opponent record of 5-20.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I hope the 5 days off give some injuries time to heal and time to install a good press breaker.  Another in bounds play wouldn't hurt either.  I expect Lansing is hoping for much the same.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Boise State has a game this week, against fellow MVC member Drake. Right now they're 4-1, but they've had a pretty easy schedule. They've lost to 3-2 Long Beach State and the 3 Division I opponents they've beat have a combined record of 2-14. They've also played Colorado Christian, a Division II school, that's also 0-4 on the season. So a combined opponent record of 5-20.



It's on the road so it's never going to be easy.  But it sounds reasonable to get a W there.


----------



## ISUCC

also worth noting, the 3 D-I teams Boise State has beaten have not won a single game against another D-I team. The only team they've played that has beaten a D-I team is Long Beach State.

Drake will be team #2

Now, remember last year how we all thought we'd EASILY beat Wyoming and we know how THAT turned out. 

So.......this will NOT be an easy game and I expect it to be close.


----------



## BrokerZ

ISUCC said:


> Now, remember last year how we all thought we'd EASILY beat Wyoming and we know how THAT turned out.
> 
> So.......this will NOT be an easy game and I expect it to be close.



Excellent point.  I was just about to post how I thought this was going to be a sure-fire win, but winning on the road is never easy...especially when you have to travel a couple of time zones.


----------



## Bluethunder

Traveling across multiple time zones, playing this game after an exhausting tournament (both mentally and physically), and playing up in that thin mountain air.  

Just win baby!  Don't care about a final score and don't care how we do it, but just win.  We are the better team, but if we roll in there with the wrong mindset, we could lose.  :naughty:

This team so far seems to have a very strong will and a very business like attitude.  They don't seem to get overconfident.


----------



## The Chop

9 of BSU's first 10 games are at home. Expect some home cooking.


----------



## bent20

Definitely a long trip, which is going to make this game tougher than it might be otherwise.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

The Chop said:


> 9 of BSU's first 10 games are at home. Expect some home cooking.



Amazing what having lots of money from a great football team can get you...


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Shouldn't we be getting a home game in this series?


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Shouldn't we be getting a home game in this series?



We are on the rotation of Home-away-away-home if I am correct


----------



## Sycamore624

It easy to think this will be a "easy" win for us but anytime you have a young team and have to make that LONG trip it's going to be rough.


----------



## Bally #50

.....so the question is, do they play on a dark blue court?


----------



## Callmedoc

Bally #45 said:


> .....so the question is, do they play on a dark blue court?



Ha! They actually have a pretty cool court but it isn't that chintzy...


----------



## ISUCC

we need to watch the Drake - Boise State game tomorrow night, it will be interesting to see how that one turns out??


----------



## TreeTop

Here's the game notes from the Boise State site for the Drake game...

http://www.broncosports.com/ViewArt...076&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=9900&ATCLID=205339743


----------



## bigsportsfan

ISUCC said:


> we need to watch the Drake - Boise State game tomorrow night, it will be interesting to see how that one turns out??



Did anybody ever figure out a TV plan for Saturday night?  Is Sycamore Vision doing it?


----------



## TreeTop

BankShot said:


> Removed by Svoboda


 
You're the only one getting off topic in this thread.

Here's a link to the Boise News about their game with Drake tonight.

http://www.idahopress.com/sports/bo...cle_64e50ee8-1afd-11e1-b015-001cc4c002e0.html

Gives some insight into Boise's "strong start".


----------



## TreeTop

Excerpt from the Boise article I posted...

"A swarming team defense has forced 101 turnovers in the Broncos’ five games, but the protective offense has yielded 62 — a ratio of plus-7.8 per game, which is No. 5 in the nation."

Pretty strong stat.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quabachi said:


> Excerpt from the Boise article I posted...
> 
> "A swarming team defense has forced 101 turnovers in the Broncos’ five games, but the protective offense has yielded 62 — a ratio of plus-7.8 per game, which is No. 5 in the nation."
> 
> Pretty strong stat.


It is until you looked at who they've played as mentioned earlier. 27 of those came against Colorado Christian, a D2 squad. Big padder, there.


----------



## ISUCC

we sure as hell had better be ready for this game, if we go out there and play like we did last year at Wyoming or like Drake is playing tonight we are gonna get KILLED!

Guys better be ready to defend the 3


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> we sure as hell had better be ready for this game, if we go out there and play like we did last year at Wyoming or like Drake is playing tonight we are gonna get KILLED!
> 
> Guys better be ready to defend the 3



Damn you r pumpin this Boise team up. They are shooting 60% from deep - they will cool off.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Damn you r pumpin this Boise team up. They are shooting 60% from deep - they will cool off.


Yep, that's my thinking. If they don't, put them at the line and play hard nosed, physical defense. They shot 61% from the floor (36-59) and 63.6% from 3 point land hitting 14 of 22 from beyond the arc. At the line they shot 64.7% on 22-34 shooting. If I'm Drake's coach, I don't let them do this. Looking at the DU/BSU thread on DN, it sounds like Drake didn't play much D. This is also the third time in 12 months Drake has lost by 40+ in a game, so it sounds like they have some guys that just quit when the going gets tough. 

I don't expect to see any of this on Saturday. Our guys will come out and punch them in the mouth... or that is at least what I fully expect to happen. Additionally Drake apparently forgot to rebound as they were outboarded 38-22 and gave up 11 offensive boards. Hot shooting plus a rebound differential that large will net you a 40+ point win.


----------



## bigsportsfan

This looks to be Boise's best hoops site:

http://mbd.scout.com/mb.aspx?s=336&f=2248


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like they're offering FREE entry into the game for anyone that attends the BSU football game Saturday.


----------



## ISUCC

with BSU's 108-64 DRUBBING of Drake last night we could be in trouble Sat. night. BSU shot a lights out 61% from the field last night, they were hitting EVERYTHING they put in the air. 

I pray our game doesn't turn into Wyoming part II!

:sycamores:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> with BSU's 108-64 DRUBBING of Drake last night we could be in trouble Sat. night. BSU shot a lights out 61% from the field last night, they were hitting EVERYTHING they put in the air.
> 
> I pray our game doesn't turn into Wyoming part II!
> 
> :sycamores:



Why do you keep saying we could be in trouble?? And why does everyone keep talking about Wyoming? 

You could be in trouble any night you go on the road in college hoops. It doesn't mean because team A beat Team B by 30 points that Team A is going to beat Team C by 50 points or vise versa - it doesn't work that way. Without seeing the game it sounds to me like Bosie State had a great night and Drake had a horrible night and did a lot of things wrong. Did you really think Drake was a good team going into this ball game tonight? 

End of conversation, let's let the game play out and then talk.


----------



## ISUCC

over on realtimerpi.com they have Boise as an 8 point favorite. 

might change when today's rpi come out soon

http://realtimerpi.com/rpi_299_Men.html


----------



## TreeTop

I think we can and will win this game, but unfortunately that doesn't mean jack.

Boise State may have some wins that seem to have been against competition that is less than awesome, but so do we.

BSU:  Utah, CSUN, NIU...and the destroying of Drake
ISU:  EIU, ULM, Green Bay, and you could even toss in TT.

I think the only real difference between between their competition and ours so far is that we've played a couple more games against better teams to give us more of a test (Minn and Fairfield).

And it's completely fair to mention that it's our first true away game in terms of a potentially semi-"hostile environment".


(and by hostile I mean more fans than the 500 at ULM)


----------



## BoiseStateBrick

Need to clear up some misconceptions here

-There will be no "thin mountain air".  We are not playing on a mountaintop.  Boise elevation is only 2800.
-The football team, while successful, does not pull in much money.  We are not in a BCS conference and do not have a great TV deal.
-While the competition has been pretty weak so far, this is a very young, talented team.  When our shots hit (Drake), we can compete with almost anyone.   But when they don't (Long Beach), our inexperience really shows and guys start pressing too much.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

BoiseStateBrick said:


> Need to clear up some misconceptions here
> 
> -There will be no "thin mountain air".  We are not playing on a mountaintop.  Boise elevation is only 2800.
> -The football team, while successful, does not pull in much money.  We are not in a BCS conference and do not have a great TV deal.
> -While the competition has been pretty weak so far, this is a very young, talented team.  When our shots hit (Drake), we can compete with almost anyone.   But when they don't (Long Beach), our inexperience really shows and guys start pressing too much.



Wow, those are some misconceptions!  You'll have to forgive our fear of going out west (and north).  We had a nasty trip to Wyoming last year that was a total debacle.  Part of it was travel, and part was the lack of oxygen.  Good to know you're a little closer to ground level!!!  

That's odd about your football team.  I'd have thought it would be a serious cash cow for the University.  Do you have to split your bowl proceeds with your conference?


----------



## TreeTop

BoiseStateBrick said:


> When our shots hit (Drake), we can compete with almost anyone.   But when they don't (Long Beach), our inexperience really shows and guys start pressing too much.



I don't consider losing to LBState a bad loss (granted I didn't see the game).  Long Beach has a lot of talent, they may be a little raw, but they're a veteran team with the toughest non-con schedule in the country.  I'm glad we don't play them this year.


----------



## LoyalAlum

ISUCC said:


> over on realtimerpi.com they have Boise as an 8 point favorite.
> 
> might change when today's rpi come out soon
> 
> http://realtimerpi.com/rpi_299_Men.html



Very odd considering our RPI is 29 and theirs is 230.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*StatSmack! Indiana State is better than Boise State
*
- Indiana State players are more experienced than Boise State players (11,561 minutes played vs 4,353 minutes played).
- The top ranking player between the two conferences for field goals made and assists is in the Missouri Valley.
- Last year the Missouri Valley had more close games in conference (so the games are more exciting to watch) than in the Mountain West.
- Boise State has been ducking Indiana State for over 30 years.

http://sycamorebeat.com/indiana-state-basketball/game-preview/indiana-state-6-1-vs-boise-state-5-1


----------



## ISUCC

too funny, we've never played them. 



Jason Svoboda said:


> *StatSmack! Indiana State is better than Boise State
> *
> - Indiana State players are more experienced than Boise State players (11,561 minutes played vs 4,353 minutes played).
> - The top ranking player between the two conferences for field goals made and assists is in the Missouri Valley.
> - Last year the Missouri Valley had more close games in conference (so the games are more exciting to watch) than in the Mountain West.
> *- Boise State has been ducking Indiana State for over 30 years.*
> 
> http://sycamorebeat.com/indiana-state-basketball/game-preview/indiana-state-6-1-vs-boise-state-5-1


----------



## Bluethunder

IndyTreeFan said:


> Wow, those are some misconceptions!  You'll have to forgive our fear of going out west (and north).  We had a nasty trip to Wyoming last year that was a total debacle.  Part of it was travel, and part was the lack of oxygen.  Good to know you're a little closer to ground level!!!
> 
> That's odd about your football team.  I'd have thought it would be a serious cash cow for the University.  Do you have to split your bowl proceeds with your conference?



I might be wrong (I frequently am) but I think that pretty much every conference requires teams to contribute their bowl money to the conference so it can then be divided among the teams and doled out.  I am sure each conference has a different way of determine who gets what, but I think they all require a school to give their bowl money to the pot.  This was supposed to be the reason that Notre Dame would never join a conference in football because then they couldn't have the sweetheart deal with NBC and they would not be able to keep all of their bowl winnings. 

I could be wrong though....


----------



## ISUCC

newspaper articles about tonight's game, hope the guys can make it thru the game w/o suffering any more injuries

from TH
http://tribstar.com/sports/x1612757092/ISU-heads-to-the-mountains-hoping-for-better

from Boise
http://www.idahostatesman.com/2011/12/03/1902483/broncos-set-to-take-part-in-the.html


----------



## bigsportsfan

ISUCC said:


> over on realtimerpi.com they have Boise as an 8 point favorite.
> 
> might change when today's rpi come out soon
> 
> http://realtimerpi.com/rpi_299_Men.html



Boise -6 on America's LIne.


----------



## BoiseStateBrick

IndyTreeFan said:


> That's odd about your football team.  I'd have thought it would be a serious cash cow for the University.  Do you have to split your bowl proceeds with your conference?



Because we are in a non automatic qualifying conference, we actually split our bowl proceeds with the Mtn West, WAC, C-USA, MAC, and Sunbelt.  Every team gets a piece!  Boise State gets the biggest chunk, but it only amounts to about 2-3 million.  We've put most of the past two bowl proceeds into academic buildings, some facility upgrades, and a little bit into the athletic budget.


----------



## BSUbluNorange

*Game Preview at One Bronco Nation Under God*

I hope you take it lightly.  We're hoping for a good game and about 5k fans.  It's a huge arena though so 5k probably feels like 2.5k.  This would be a great upset for Boise State!  GO Broncos!

http://www.obnug.com/2011/12/2/2606713/indiana-state-basketball-preview


----------



## Southgrad07

anyone know if the bally or any bar in town is picking this game up? I doubt they are but it'd be cool if they were


----------



## SycfromBirth

Just turned the online radio feed on (I know I am early)--please tell me they are going to preempt their coverage of VaTech Football for the basketball game...please.


----------



## Sycamore624

SycfromBirth said:


> Just turned the online radio feed on (I know I am early)--please tell me they are going to preempt their coverage of VaTech Football for the basketball game...please.



They damn well better!  :violent::sycamores:


----------



## SycfromBirth

they did.


----------



## SycfromBirth

alright, I'm already annoyed with John Sherman doing the radio commercial for "Fiscal Therapy"....the word is "physical" (a 3-syllable word) not "fiscal".

I could use some fiscal therapy though...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycfromBirth said:


> alright, I'm already annoyed with John Sherman doing the radio commercial for "Fiscal Therapy"....the word is "physical" (a 3-syllable word) not "fiscal".
> 
> I could use some fiscal therapy though...



ROFL!!! Oh it's going to be an interesting couple hours here on Pride...


----------



## SycfromBirth

now the feed from Boise is dropping out.

Anyone know where we can find a morse code or perhaps smoke signal feed?


----------



## SycfromBirth

I think Brian Fritz is doing the play-by-play on his CELL PHONE!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Indiana State get's a capital F on the Sycamore pre Game Show. Hopefully the game goes better than the pre game show.


----------



## Callmedoc

Who do I have to kill now?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycfromBirth said:


> I think Brian Fritz is doing the play-by-play on his CELL PHONE!!



I think your right. This is a joke LOL! A horrible JOKE!


----------



## Southgrad07

dear lord. This is like trying to listen to a high school broadcast


----------



## Callmedoc

Wow, Ummmfmmm this better get fixed...


----------



## SycfromBirth

the live stat feed link isn't even available from Gosycamores.com yet.


----------



## Callmedoc

KIds this is literally the worst broadcast I have ever heard.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> KIds this is literally the worst broadcast I have ever heard.



hahahah kids, your a kid... and this is hilarious. How do you pay someone to go out to Boise and not even have shit set up so he can actually call the game??? It's not funy but it is.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Terrible


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

It was better when it was cutting out - to much background noise the way it is now.


----------



## Southgrad07

youd think this game was being broadcasted from the moon


----------



## SycfromBirth

I don't know about you guys, but, I don't really feel like an avid fan of a defending conference tournament champion from one of the stronger basketball conferences.

Is Fritz broadcasting in a rain storm?


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> hahahah kids, your a kid... and this is hilarious. How do you pay someone to go out to Boise and not even have shit set up so he can actually call the game??? It's not funy but it is.



I feel bad for Brian, you know he;s like "Really people? REALLY???????????'


----------



## Callmedoc

SycfromBirth said:


> I don't know about you guys, but, I don't really feel like an avid fan of a defending conference tournament champion from one of the stronger basketball conferences.
> 
> Is Fritz broadcasting in a rain storm?



Either that or this game is being played between the autobots and the deceptions.


----------



## SycfromBirth

still no link to the "LIVE" stat feed from ISU.


----------



## Gotta Hav

geez us h christopher.....IT'S THE SYCAMORE AMATEUR HOUR AGAIN.

....NO BROADCAST OF THE GAME IN FORT WAYNE OVER GOSYCAMORES.COM EITHER.

LET'S ALL CHEER.

WE ARE. AMATEURS.  WE ARE. AMATEURS. WE ARE. AMATEURS.

OR DOES THIS SOUND BETTER?

WE ARE. 2ND RATE. WE ARE.2ND RATE. WE ARE 2ND RATE.

NAH..

WE ARE. ROOKIES. WE ARE. ROOKIES. WE ARE. ROOKIES.?  

DOES THE INCOMPETENCY EVER STOP?


----------



## Sycamore624

This is unbearable!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Listening to Steve shoot every time down the floor is unbearable.


----------



## Parsons

Try espnsportsradio.com.  It works for me


----------



## Callmedoc

Gotta Hav said:


> geez us h christopher.....IT'S THE SYCAMORE AMATEUR HOUR AGAIN.
> 
> ....NO BROADCAST OF THE GAME IN FORT WAYNE OVER GOSYCAMORES.COM EITHER.
> 
> LET'S ALL CHEER.
> 
> WE ARE. AMATEURS.  WE ARE. AMATEURS. WE ARE. AMATEURS.
> 
> OR DOES THIS SOUND BETTER?
> 
> WE ARE. 2ND RATE. WE ARE.2ND RATE. WE ARE 2ND RATE.
> 
> NAH..
> 
> WE ARE. ROOKIES. WE ARE. ROOKIES. WE ARE. ROOKIES.?
> 
> DOES THE INCOMPETENCY EVER STOP?



Shit happens...Its not like they purposely went there knowing it was broken likely....


----------



## SycfromBirth

I hope Fritz charged his cell phone before the game.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Listening to Steve shoot every time down the floor is unbearable.


YEAHHHHHh Steve I like you but please pass the ball.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Who do I have to kill now?



Dg....whoever it is, I got your back.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycfromBirth said:


> I hope Fritz charged his cell phone before the game.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE 16 MINUTE MEDIA TIMEOUT....I miss matt Renn.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE 16 MINUTE MEDIA TIMEOUT....I miss matt Renn.



Hold up, is Renn at the game??? LOL! If he is that's even worse wow


----------



## Callmedoc

Gotta Hav said:


> Dg....whoever it is, I got your back.


(creepy serial killer voice)
My hands haven't tasted the sweet feeling of blood in over a year.....I am thirsty


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Listening to Steve shoot every time down the floor is unbearable.



SSOM, what are you listening to, and how?    You listening to morse code over a land line wir through the Badlands of South Dakota over Custers Last Stand and grave or what?

You must have connections.  NYUK.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Hold up, is Renn at the game??? LOL! If he is that's even worse wow



I just guessed he was....


----------



## SycfromBirth

our lineup has been replaced by a bunch of people with names like:

Pfffsshshshshshhhh-dum
Myles Walshhhhhhphtht


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

If Eitel aint going to hit open shots then I'm not really sure what he's going to do.


----------



## SycfromBirth

still no "Live Stats" from gosycamores.com, however, I can look at the "live stats" from the Women's game that was LAST NIGHT---I'm pretty sure that one is over.


----------



## OX 92

I have live states thru Soise State site   
http://www.broncosports.com/newLiveStats/Basketball/index.dbml?GAME_STAT_ID=583309&db_oem_id=9900



hope it link


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Kitch on the board early - I see you young fella!


----------



## Callmedoc

I am telling you, if we don't move Bumble-bee to the 3 and put in someone like Ironhide at the 4 we are going to keep getting beat up inside....


----------



## SycfromBirth

OX 92 said:


> I have live states thru Soise State site
> http://www.broncosports.com/newLiveStats/Basketball/index.dbml?GAME_STAT_ID=583309&db_oem_id=9900
> 
> 
> 
> hope it link



thanks!


----------



## SycfromBirth

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I am telling you, if we don't move Bumble-bee to the 3 and put in someone like Ironhide at the 4 we are going to keep getting beat up inside....



I just laughed so loud I think I woke up my 4-year old.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycfromBirth said:


> I just laughed so loud I think I woke up my 4-year old.



I think Boise State is winning but I am not sure.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I can literally picture what that drive by Lathan must have looked like - he got a full head of steam put his head down and went to the basket and jumped into the defender and got bailed out. lol :wordyo:


----------



## SycfromBirth

15-13 BSU--Lathan just missed to FT.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I can literally picture what that drive by Lathan must have looked like - he got a full head of steam put his head down and went to the basket and jumped into the defender and got bailed out. lol :wordyo:



Then proceeded to miss 2 free throws. 

We r not going to beat these guys. Point blank


----------



## SycfromBirth

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Then proceeded to miss 2 free throws.
> 
> We r not going to beat these guys. Point blank



sounds like "last year Lathan" is back.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

11-0 run really Sycamores??? Your playing Boise State here not Syracuse.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Is Carl Richard going to do anything tonight? This season?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

20=16 with 8:24 left in the first half. The longgggggest 12 minutes of basketball in my life.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Ganttttttt baby! He can shoot the 3 ball

7:39 Sycamores trail 20 - 19 (TIMEOUT)


----------



## SycfromBirth

Gant with a 3.


----------



## Bluethunder

Defense is what will in this game for us.  We won't be able to out score them by just outshooting them or by playing uptempo with them.  Have to bring the D, and considering they are shooting over 50% from the field, we seem to have left our D back in the Haute.

BTW, Brian sounds like he is calling this game from a windowless closet somewhere below the stadium using a landline but holding the phone 3 ft from his face while he talks.  Either that or he is using a tin can tied to a string.


----------



## Callmedoc

Wow. Once again Gant proves how much of a stud he is....FOY?


----------



## Gotta Hav

Ha...Boise State is just as screwed as we are...they are supposed to broadcasting their basketball games over KBOI 670 AM ...and they are on the air...TALKING BSU FOOTBALL!


----------



## Southgrad07

Even though I cant watch it or hardly hear it. I can tell we are not playing very good basketball. 3 balls keeping us in this one early.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Wow. Once again Gant proves how much of a stud he is....FOY?



No, he doesn't play enough. If he plays more and has the numbers to justify it them maybe. It's all about the numbers in the MVC and when I say numbers I mean rebounding and scorining - nothing else!


----------



## Southgrad07

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Wow. Once again Gant proves how much of a stud he is....FOY?



hard to win FOY when your only playing 15 minutes a night! If he got some more playing time we might be having this discussion


----------



## Callmedoc

He is totally calling this from his phone as he just accidentally hit a number.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gotta Hav said:


> Ha...Boise State is just as screwed as we are...they are supposed to broadcasting their basketball games over KBOI 670 AM ...and they are on the air...TALKING BSU FOOTBALL!



Tom James would much rather talk Sycamore Football right now than listen to the Sycamore Basketball game... lol


----------



## Callmedoc

Offensive FOul on Odum. That leaves plenty to wish for...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Block by Gant - hmmm yet again!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Atta baby Jake!!! Lets goooo now!

21 - 20 Sycamores - TIMEOUT


----------



## SycfromBirth

Gant block, followed by an Odum reverse-layup.

we're up 1!


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Tom James would much rather talk Sycamore Football right now than listen to the Sycamore Basketball game... lol



O cut that crap. Tom Loves Sycamore athetlics.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Officials have stopped play because Indiana State has to catch up it's game stats on Facebook because it's radio coverage SUCKS!


----------



## SycfromBirth

did I catch a "niner" in there...is he calling this in on a HAM radio?


----------



## Callmedoc

Once again, Gant may be the best freshman big man in the valley.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> O cut that crap. Tom Loves Sycamore athetlics.



Tom would rather talk Sycamore football than anything else - don't let him fool you. At least I can check my xc/track bias at the door.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Once again, Gant may be the best freshman big man in the valley.



Once again... No 1 disagrees with you, just that he doesn't play enough minutes to even talk about FOY.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Officials have stopped play because Indiana State has to catch up it's game stats on Facebook because it's radio coverage SUCKS!



HA! That reminds me of the time I had to help the athletics staff during a baseball game...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

http://radio.securenetsystems.net/radio_player_large.cfm?stationCallSign=WBOW


For those wanting to listen to this junk of a radio broadcast here ya go!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Lathan a turnover... = Old Lathan


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamores an 11-0 run of our own and JUSTIN GANT is in the building with another 3 ball!


----------



## SycfromBirth

need to slow things down a little....we don't want to get in a track meet here.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Once again... No 1 disagrees with you, just that he doesn't play enough minutes to even talk about FOY.



If we continue the struggles at the 4 and Gant continues to produce I see no reason why he won't be getting more minutes.


----------



## Southgrad07

Lathan overdrive... ugh.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yet another bleeping turnover for Lathan - give it up dude! Bring in RJ or something, has he played? Lathan with atleast 3 turnovers this half.


----------



## Callmedoc

Idk if anyone can tell but I kinda think cant is a good player.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Idk if anyone can tell but I kinda think cant is a good player.



So do we...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

No 1 answered my question from early in the game. Is Carl RIchard going to show up tonight? This season?


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> So do we...



Trying to make light of my clear fanism.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

28-24 Them with under 3 to play in the first half. It's been a game of runs and all the runs have been a product of the 3 point shot.


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Once again... No 1 disagrees with you, just that he doesn't play enough minutes to even talk about FOY.



It's early in the season yet...just a reminder..

JO didn't start getting significant minutes last year...until around this part of the season, right?

We are around 1/4 of the way into this season...so we have a ways to go....

G could still become FOY in the MVC.

Just sayin'


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> No 1 answered my question from early in the game. Is Carl RIchard going to show up tonight? This season?



He had a couple good games at the beginning of the year but the fact that he is playing in the wrong position and is hurt probably is not helping his cause. If gant and RJ continue to play well we have to do something. Either move him  to the 3 or cut his minutes


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gotta Hav said:


> It's early in the season yet...just a reminder..
> 
> JO didn't start getting significant minutes last year...until around this part of the season, right?
> 
> We are around 1/4 of the way into this season...so we have a ways to go....
> 
> G could still become FOY in the MVC.
> 
> Just sayin'



Indeed he could - pending that he gets the opportunity to play more. Not sure where the minutes are going to come from? RJ? Carl?


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> No 1 answered my question from early in the game. Is Carl RIchard going to show up tonight? This season?


I really think he needs a change in position. these big guys wear him out (Hence constant injuries), I really think for him to be a big part of our team we need to get him out on the perimeter.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Idk if anyone can tell but I kinda think cant is a good player.



Okay...I was going to bet, that alcohol never touched your lips, but I just cant now.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I really think he needs a change in position. these big guys wear him out (Hence constant injuries), I really think for him to be a big part of our team we need to get him out on the perimeter.



He's played considerably well at that position for his entire career - all of the sudden he can't hang???


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

RJ and Gant have played very well for the Sycamores this first half!


----------



## Callmedoc

Gotta Hav said:


> Okay...I was going to bet, that alcohol never touched your lips, but I just cant now.



I am actually perfectly sober right now....Friends don't let friends drink and post.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Lathan with 3 turnovers and 1-4 from the line this half. UNACCEPTABLE!!! It's Division 1 basketball yo


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> He's played considerably well at that position for his entire career - all of the sudden he can't hang???



It's a wear and tear though...It's not that I don't think he can hang....It's that I think he would be at his most effective at the 3, make sense?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Odum assists Lathan on a layup at the buzzer to end the half all tied up!


----------



## SycfromBirth

tied at half 30-30


----------



## SycfromBirth

per the BSU Live Stats, 

REBOUNDS - Odum 5; Walker 2; Printy 2

Does this bother anyone else?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> It's a wear and tear though...It's not that I don't think he can hang....It's that I think he would be at his most effective at the 3, make sense?



He doesn't handle the ball well, but sure play him at the 3. He's going to have 4 or 5 turnovers a game at that position, but yeah play him at the 3. I personally like him inside - I know he don't like to play inside but that is the place I think he's most effective. I think he plays ok with his back to the hoop and he can face up when necessary. When he's healthy he's capable of 6 to 10 boards a game at that position - probably not at the 3.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> He's played considerably well at that position for his entire career - all of the sudden he can't hang???



same thing happen last year when he got injured. If you remember he played pretty poorly down the stretch after being injured. Prior to that he was playing fairly well. I dont think we'll see him play well until he shakes that injury. He is just too undersized down low  to have any injury effecting his explosiveness. IMO


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycfromBirth said:


> per the BSU Live Stats,
> 
> REBOUNDS - Odum 5; Walker 2; Printy 2
> 
> Does this bother anyone else?



Odum is the best rebounder on the team... He's proved that once or twice already this season. It does indeed bother me. Although a misleading stat because Walker has been in foul trouble. Probably only play 6min. that half.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yeah I can't stand not being able to watch the game and on top of that this terrible radio feed is making me overly negative. lol


----------



## ISUCC

very frustrating to hear all the missed free throws, gonna have to hit those in the 2nd half if we want a chance to win this. We REALLY need this win tonight.


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> No 1 answered my question from early in the game. Is Carl RIchard going to show up tonight? This season?



Here's my answer...or my opinion.

Carl looks like he's done playing college basketball.   Unless he, or someone else really ligths a fire under his ass, he's done.  There, I said it.

When you look at his body, compared to the body that he has had the last couple of years.  It ain't the same body.   He's lost muscle mass, muscle tone, etc.   He can't even be the same weight.

He is in some kind of malaise.....or he is just worn out from playing so much basketball, it happens.

We may never see, the old Carl Richards....the rest of his career.


----------



## SycfromBirth

We gave up 5 offensive rebounds to BSU that half.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> very frustrating to hear all the missed free throws, gonna have to hit those in the 2nd half if we want a chance to win this. We REALLY need this win tonight.



LOL! We do? Why? What if we don't? You better prepare yourself for the latter.


----------



## SycfromBirth

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> LOL! We do? Why? What if we don't? You better prepare yourself for the latter.



by that mentality, we only need to win the MVC tournament games, then the NCAA tourney games.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gotta Hav said:


> Here's my answer...or my opinion.
> 
> Carl looks like he's done playing college basketball.   Unless he, or someone else really ligths a fire under his ass, he's done.  There, I said it.
> 
> When you look at his body, compared to the body that he has had the last couple of years.  It ain't the same body.   He's lost muscle mass, muscle tone, etc.   He can't even be the same weight.
> 
> He is in some kind of malaise.....or he is just worn out from playing so much basketball, it happens.
> 
> We may never see, the old Carl Richards....the rest of his career.



Well I wasn't going to go that far Gotta... Gesh! lol 

I wouldn't write him off just yet - probably not fair for someone who has done so much for this program and is a proven vet. 

I (we) can't forget he was really sick early on and missed some time. Although at this point that's more of an excuse than anything else.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> He doesn't handle the ball well, but sure play him at the 3. He's going to have 4 or 5 turnovers a game at that position, but yeah play him at the 3. I personally like him inside - I know he don't like to play inside but that is the place I think he's most effective. I think he plays ok with his back to the hoop and he can face up when necessary. When he's healthy he's capable of 6 to 10 boards a game at that position - probably not at the 3.



He's a manageable ball-handler and decent defender and it may give him a break from banging inside with the bigs....not say make it a permanent thing, just something to experiment with....


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Yeah I can't stand not being able to watch the game and on top of that this terrible radio feed is making me overly negative. lol



Still no feed up in the great White North...even with the link that you posted.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycfromBirth said:


> by that mentality, we only need to win the MVC tournament games, then the NCAA tourney games.



Probably not going to get an at-large bid at this point. I'd say your going to have to win the Valley regular season to get an at-large bid and if not that better win in St. Louis. This team hasn't shown me anything that says we are an at-large team. Again I point to your stat - Jake Odum led us in rebounding in that half...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gotta Hav said:


> Still no feed up in the great White North...even with the link that you posted.



Your computer must be OOD (Out of Date), time for a new one! I recommend a MAC. lol


----------



## SycfromBirth

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Probably not going to get an at-large bid at this point. I'd say your going to have to win the Valley regular season to get an at-large bid and if not that better win in St. Louis. This team hasn't shown me anything that says we are an at-large team. Again I point to your stat - Jake Odum led us in rebounding in that half...



we are 7 games into the season and 6-1 at this point...no, we're not blowing people out, but 6 in the win column is a pretty good start IMHO.


----------



## Southgrad07

too early to tell if we will have a chance to be an at large team but losing tonight would make it that much harder for us! Boise is a solid club but one that a tourney team should beat.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycfromBirth said:


> we are 7 games into the season and 6-1 at this point...no, we're not blowing people out, but 6 in the win column is a pretty good start IMHO.



I'm not saying it's a bad start - not saying that at all. I'm not down on the team, I think we are going to be fine. All I'm saying is that the Valley sent 1 team last year (us) and although the league is better this season it's not that much better. Still looking at probably a 3 team league if they don't beat up on each other to much. I haven't seen anything from this team that screams at-large team - I am only basing it on what I have seen the first 7 games. 6-1 is great, but we should be 7-0


----------



## SycfromBirth

2nd Half--let's DO THIS!


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Well I wasn't going to go that far Gotta... Gesh! lol
> 
> I wouldn't write him off just yet - probably not fair for someone who has done so much for this program and is a proven vet.
> 
> I (we) can't forget he was really sick early on and missed some time. Although at this point that's more of an excuse than anything else.



Not writing him off....we have a ways to go yet....3 months B4 ARCH Madness!!!

 but his body isn't the same Carl Richards body, that we've seen...he doesn't even have the killer look in his face.   He's lost something....probably got girl problems.  

Does he have any children? Married?

And believe me, I'm a big CR fan....I feel fortunate that we got him to come to ISU to play.  

AND WE WILL NEED HIM TO HAVE ANY KIND OF SUCCESS IN THE REGULAR SEASON, AND THE MVC TOURNAMENT.


----------



## Southgrad07

Walker has played well... problem is he cant stay on the floor!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gotta Hav said:


> Not writing him off....we have a ways to go yet....3 months B4 ARCH Madness!!!
> 
> but his body isn't the same Carl Richards body, that we've seen...he doesn't even have the killer look in his face.   He's lost something....probably got girl problems.
> 
> Does he have any children? Married?
> 
> And believe me, I'm a big CR fan....I feel fortunate that we got him to come to ISU to play.
> 
> AND WE WILL NEED HIM TO HAVE ANY KIND OF SUCCESS IN THE REGULAR SEASON, AND THE MVC TOURNAMENT.



He has no children and is not married and you are hilarious.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

JP has got to knock down open 3s he's missed a few of those tonight - they haven't.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Walker has 4 and he's picked up 2 fouls in less than 2 minutes.... Solid. He's played 7 minutes and I'd say the Sycamores are in trouble.


----------



## SycfromBirth

Myles Walker changed his name tonight to "Myles Sitter", or perhaps "Myles Fouler"


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Your computer must be OOD (Out of Date), time for a new one! I recommend a MAC. lol



Well...duh...I didn't even think about it until u said that....I am not at home, I'm actually up in Garrett at my buddy Barbs house on her notebook...probably not enuff guts in it, to make it hook-up.


----------



## SycfromBirth

bad turnover from Gant.

down 39-32


----------



## Southgrad07

not looking to go. Need to weather the storm here or it could get very ugly


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycfromBirth said:


> bad turnover from Gant.
> 
> down 39-32



We got'em now, exactly where we want 'em!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamores have come out totally flat in the second half. Walker picked up 2 quick fouls. JP missed an open 3 and Gant turned it over for a quick 4 point swing... NOT GOOD


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Odum with a rare 3. Just so you know that's the 3rd strait game he's hit a 3 - rare stat that I thought you all would enjoy.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

We trail 39-35 with a media timeout under 16 to play. Steve to the line after the TO I believe.


----------



## Tree-Fan-Man

Big 3 by Jake.  When Jake's hitting the 3 ball, it really makes us a dangerous team offensively.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

If anyone has Fritz cell phone post it on the board so we can all send him a text message while he's trying to call the game.... LOL!


----------



## SycfromBirth

what is going on with the FT shooting?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Another missed free throw Steve hits 1 of 2. UGHHHH


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycfromBirth said:


> what is going on with the FT shooting?



ask sycamorebacker he would rather have Steve shoot the ball than anyone on the team. He's been quoted in saying that.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

WAKE UP STEVE!!!! An air bal and we are back down 6


----------



## Southgrad07

steve with an airball.. not his best effort tonight. Still no clue why he is starting


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> steve with an airball.. not his best effort tonight. Still no clue why he is starting



Me either...


----------



## Callmedoc

Idk who looks worse in this game Steve or Myles>


----------



## Southgrad07

Gant playing like a FR. Great one half, lots of mistakes the next. Still think he should get a lot of minutes though


----------



## Gotta Hav

Southgrad07 said:


> steve with an airball.. not his best effort tonight. Still no clue why he is starting



It's either him, or American Eitel.


----------



## SycfromBirth

Gotta Hav said:


> It's either him, or American Eitel.



Why haven't I seen this until now?


----------



## Southgrad07

Gotta Hav said:


> It's either him, or American Eitel.



Could start lathan. Or if carl is moved to the 3 it would allow us to just start printy and odum at guards.


----------



## SycfromBirth

"old lathan" threw it away again.


----------



## SycfromBirth

turn out the lights....the party's over.


----------



## Southgrad07

missed free throws, everyone turning it over, dumb fouls, not getting any lose balls.........most likely game over folks


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycfromBirth said:


> Why haven't I seen this until now?



Ha...it's pretty catchy, huh.   Which I could take credit for it, but I heard Bankshot say it first.


----------



## Tree-Fan-Man

JP has to hit the 3 for us to win games like this.  Not goin' down tonght...at least not in the second half.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Southgrad07 said:


> missed free throws, everyone turning it over, dumb fouls, not getting any lose balls.........most likely game over folks



We must really be off on everything tonight.

We are the #1 FT shooting team in the MVC at 77.3 %

Does anyone have our FT stats, or what our % is tonight?


----------



## Gotta Hav

Dgreenwell, you alive?


----------



## SycfromBirth

8-13 from the FT line...

we were 5-10 before hitting 3 in a row.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

gotta hav said:


> we must really be off on everything tonight.
> 
> We are the #1 ft shooting team in the mvc at 77.3 %
> 
> does anyone have our ft stats, or what our % is tonight?



8/14


----------



## SycfromBirth

4 pt ballgame.

C'mon guys!!!


----------



## Tree-Fan-Man

Nice comeback.  No quit in these guys tonight.  Just keep it close enough to have a shot down the stretch, guys.


----------



## bent20

Come on Sycamores! Pull it out!


----------



## SycfromBirth

5 pt game.

ISU has the ball coming out of the media timeout at 3:21 mark.


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> 8/14



Ouch...from a 77.3% FT shooting team, to a 57% FT shooting team, isn't World Class.

How does a team, have such a precipitous fall in FT %?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

They have had 14 more shot attempts than us...


----------



## SycfromBirth

8 offensive rebounds have helped them with that.


----------



## SycfromBirth

tough road game.

I'm sure the guys will be glad to get back home.


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> They have had 14 more shot attempts than us...



That stat is just :krazy:

Our other loss this year, had the same revealing stat.   That many more FG attempts, ain't right.


----------



## Southgrad07

thas all folks.. Too little too late. Boise hit a lot of shots. Without video its hard to tell whether we should tip our hat to them or if its bc we didnt defend anybody.


----------



## bent20

Rest of the Valley looking pretty sad tonight, too. Missouri State getting hammered by New Mexico. UNI and Drake, the only winners.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Southgrad07 said:


> thas all folks.. Too little too late. Boise hit a lot of shots. Without video its hard to tell whether we should tip our hat to them or if its bc we didnt defend anybody.



Well, I don't know what the final score was, but I don't think we stunk up Idaho like Drake did.

I mean, who in D1 basketball loses 108 - 64?   

Who in the hell even scores 100 points, or more in the Mod  D1 era?

100 points today in a CBG?  That's freakazoid!


----------



## Southgrad07

Walker being in foul trouble hurt us. I feel like we could of done damage inside with him if he could of stayed out there. Time to get back and get some rest for our injured players. Team will be fine but we are just so inconsistent. Coach needs to do some thinking about his lineups as well. A couple of our starters have not played like starters.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

At least we're done going out West for a little while. Carl ZERO rebounds, C'mon man!


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Carl ZERO rebounds, C'mon man!



Carl needs to get on the Elvis Pressley diet...not for a life time...but for at least a couple a weeks, or more.

While someone in the dorm is pan frying some PBJ's in butter for CR, we need to get JO in a dorm eatin' the same high calorie food.   These boys need calories for their bodies, and they need calories NOW!


----------



## Gotta Hav

Final score and stats here

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/ncaa/men/teams/boise-state-broncos/index.html


----------



## Gotta Hav

This has got to be an ALL TIME ISU record!!!!

WE HAD TWO.  COUNT 'EM. 2.

That's as in the Roman Numeral II.

We had 2 Offensive Rebounds.  WTF?     Two offensive rebounds?

When and where and how does that ever happen?

That's gotta be a new all time low for us.


----------



## interested bystander

Just got done listening to the coaches statements after the game. I had a problem when Myles started the second half with two fouls. I thought letting him sit on the bench for three to four minutes would have been the right choice but starting him and letting him play through foul trouble is sometimes a coaches option. Okay. Now comes the problem. Coach Lansing in his post game interview said ''Myles picked up his fourth before they could get him subbed out''. OOOPs. My bad weren't they shooting free throws. They make the first no sub. They make the second no sub. We inbound the ball and Justin Gant goes to the scores bench to come in for Myles. Ball gets tossed to Myleshe picks up his fourth foul with the whole second half to go. In comes Justin out goes Myles. Now comes the run. Not picking on JG buthe has to be left on the floor to play through turnover, turnover, missed shot, missed shot, foul. A freshman that makes mistakes will often follow up with another mistake. Exactly what happened to Justin. In that short period of time when boise made their second half run five touches by JG went to boise in a row. Just can't understand why you start Myles with two and why you leave him in whenhe has three and then you say you can't get him in when they were shooting free bees. I feel like this was the turning point of the game. Coach saidhe lost his best defender in Myles. Yethe risk his ability to contribute to the game in the second half. If you can't tell I believe this was a huge error on his part. A big mistake at a critical time. Let me preface this by saying I believe JG is a player and think we have a great coach. This was a big game for us. Now we are behind and have to catch up we've just about got half the season over and have to get ready for the second half. Lets hope it doesn't play out like the second half of this game. Disappointed.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just got in for the night and looked at the box. Looks like we're not getting the production we should out of our upperclassmen?


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just got in for the night and looked at the box. Looks like we're not getting the production we should out of our upperclassmen?


Considering where we were playing tonight, maybe they were feeling a little BLUE tonight~


----------



## TreeTop

Bummer of a loss.

Actually very glad we've got Maryville up next.  Plenty of time to rest/heal....play a cupcake, and then another week to rest/practice before Vandy.  And it'll be nice to play a road game that's two states away instead of two timezones.


----------



## BankShot

No comment...


----------



## SycfromBirth

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just got in for the night and looked at the box. Looks like we're not getting the production we should out of our upperclassmen?



I was a little surprised that KD didn't get ANY minutes tonight.  I don't know if he is ever going to average even 10-15 minutes per game, but, you would think that Lansing would want to try different combinations at the 3 & 4 spots (and 5 for that matter) to try to make up for the limited minutes of Walker last night.

I think with this loss we witnessed how important Walker is on the defensive end, and on the boards.

Richard, Gant, Kitchell, and Mahurin combined for 63 minutes played and 2 rebounds--those 2 were actually both registered by Mahurin.


----------



## BlueSycamore

A loss that should have been a win.................now need a win out of a projected loss...........Vanderbilt, can you hear me now ?  No further comment from me about this one.

GO SYCAMORES!


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycfromBirth said:


> I was a little surprised that KD didn't get ANY minutes tonight.  I don't know if he is ever going to average even 10-15 minutes per game, but, you would think that Lansing would want to try different combinations at the 3 & 4 spots (and 5 for that matter) to try to make up for the limited minutes of Walker last night.
> 
> I think with this loss we witnessed how important Walker is on the defensive end, and on the boards.
> 
> Richard, Gant, Kitchell, and Mahurin combined for 63 minutes played and 2 rebounds--those 2 were actually both registered by Mahurin.



Strange about KD.  I guess he just doesn't understand the game concepts.  He certainly has physical talent.  Too bad.  We could have used a player that size.

I guess if he can't get into the rotation this year, he never will.


----------



## Callmedoc

I never thought I would say this but outside of odum we are really weak at guard right now. But I don't want to pull the redshirt on brown. Pull it on Burnett and give us a legit 3 If we aren't gonna move CR...eitel isn't getting the job done and mcwhorter has seemingly taken a step back.


----------



## BankShot

Just add KD to the _ growing list _of RS's that never "panned out" (to borrow a phrase from the ol' _ Wild West _PROSPECTING for gold list). Does everyone actually think that the Jayz in Omaha were gonna let ISU sneak a GAMER out  from under their nose? Perhaps a lil' too naive, wouldn't you think? Another negligible return off of a five (5) yr investment.


----------



## BankShot

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I never thought I would say this but outside of odum we are really weak at guard right now. But I don't want to pull the redshirt on brown. Pull it on Burnett and give us a legit 3 If we aren't gonna move CR...eitel isn't getting the job done and mcwhorter has seemingly taken a step back.



What a revelation...you must be one of the anointed on the westside of E-ville... 
Ya, I understand your logic re: the pulling of  RS's on two (2) recruits that MIGHT be capable of providing team relief in this area. Throw away a season for what - more "prospecting?"

BTW, did you ever notice the historic similarity bewteen BOISE & TH? Both cities influenced heavily by infamous *LABOR RELATIONS* greats, Boise (Cesar Chavez - Mexican Migrant Workers) and TH (Eugene Debs - Pres. of the American Rail Union/one of America's most eloquent orators and a DEMOCRATIC SOCIALIST). Wonder if Boise will suffer the same consequences of TH following the demise of its rail industry? Increasing migrant labor wage demands might force greater dependence by BIG TIME farming upon _mechanization_.


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just got in for the night and looked at the box. Looks like we're not getting the production we should out of our upperclassmen?



Is Lansing considered an "upperclassman?":eek7:


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just got in for the night and looked at the box. Looks like we're not getting the production we should out of our upperclassmen?



Right.  Although, remember CR is coming off an injury.  He might not be 100%.  Myles was in foul trouble.  JP is JP.  He is always going to have problems against "better" teams.  A quick defender will bother him.  
SM seems to be slumping and we had some TO's and no rebounding from our two young bigs.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Looks like we better get hot again in March for three days if we wanna go back to the Big Dance.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

bigsportsfan said:


> Looks like we better get hot again in March for three days if we wanna go back to the Big Dance.



We have lost two games?? Give me a break people.  We could finish the regular season at 22-8 and still get an at-large bid.  If you really think the only way possible for this team to make the Dance is to win the conference tourney, welll this will be a long season for ya.  Yeah yeah yeah I'm upset about the loss too, but what y'all gonna say if we beat Vandy??  "Oh man what a great season we're having."  

There are highs AND lows throughout the entire season.  So don't get too high on the highs or too low on the lows.  Let the season play Itself out!!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

I seriously doubt if most of us on this board has a clear picture of the health issues the team is facing. We have a lot of guys that have been sick or injured, have they fully recovered or are they just healthy enough to squeeze in a game and limp home? So I will stir clear of criticism at this point of any particular players. I have no idea what this means but SM tweeted last night that all of the cortisone in the world could not stop the pain, any ideas what he is referring to?


----------



## BankShot

But many of us DO have clear pictures of other major issues impacting Sycamore "wellness"...
A 6-2 record pre-MVC is virtually meaningless. Take a look @ the other MVC squads.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> We have lost two games?? Give me a break people.  We could finish the regular season at 22-8 and still get an at-large bid.  If you really think the only way possible for this team to make the Dance is to win the conference tourney, welll this will be a long season for ya.  Yeah yeah yeah I'm upset about the loss too, but what y'all gonna say if we beat Vandy??  "Oh man what a great season we're having."
> 
> There are highs AND lows throughout the entire season.  So don't get too high on the highs or too low on the lows.  Let the season play Itself out!!



I agree you have highs and lows and I agree all is not lost in a loss in early December. In fact I agree with that 100% and I was able to rest comfortably last night because of that. However, you being to see trends and see some things that concern us - things that would point to the fact that the product we have seen so far is probably not an at-large team even though we are 6-2. 

- I'm not convinced that we've actually played a really good team yet. Boise State might have been the best team we have played so far - except it's still Boise state so it won't be looked at it like that. 

- In our 2 losses we have been killed on the glass. Common theme in both of those games? Walker in big time foul trouble. So that would tell me that Walker is very valuable to this team. Look at the run the Sycamores made last March. Walker was probably the most valuable player to that run, he's the only big body for us to put in the middle on D. 

- Shooting... I don't think anyone on this team has shot the ball as well as they are capable of shooting the ball. JP has been on again off again. RJ has shot the ball pretty well most of the season but as a whole we have just been a decent shooting team. Why? Well for one you don't have much of an inside game and for two Jake Odum is the only one that penetrates and kicks. 

- Injuries, I'm tired of hearing about them. We've been talking about injuries since the off season and I'm sick of hearing about them. If your healthy enough to put on the uniform then you don't have an excuse. If you need an excuse then you don't need to be on the basketball floor. All I have heard about this team is injury this illness that since Lathan seriously hurt his arm in the offseason. This isn't about me questioning anyones injury, what this is about is the attention that we have given the injuries. Everyones beat up - it's college athletics, how many times was Shakir Bell hurt this season? He still lead the nation in rushing didn't he? Figured so. 

So you see, it's not that the season is over with this loss last night. This team has not shown me the poise that it takes to go on the road and win a conference game. When you don't play complete games you get your ass beat - ask the Georgia Bulldogs, they handled the number 1 team in the nation yestersday, didn't allow a first down in the first half. They got beat by 30 points. You've got to play a complete game and I don't think this team is as deep as people think it is. Proof? Steve is still in the starting lineup, he wouldn't start on half the teams in the Valley. Sorry it is what it is.


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> We have lost two games?? Give me a break people.
> ...
> There are highs AND lows throughout the entire season.  So don't get too high on the highs or too low on the lows.  Let the season play Itself out!!




Thank you.   Last season at this time, we were 3-5.   And the reality is, we'll probably be 8-3 going into MVC play.   Last season, we were 5-6.

With that said, Vandy is winnable.  There's lots of magic left in this Sycamore team's hat.

Enjoying this team and season!


----------



## BankShot

No comment


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind;... I don't think this team is as deep as people think it is. Proof? Steve is still in the starting lineup said:
			
		

> The guard issue is perplexing, especially since Indiana HISTORICALLY produces an abundance of outstanding guards. It doesn't matter what year, it's just the genre of being a Hoosier. Why the void?


----------



## Callmedoc

BankShot said:


> No comment



Why do you keep saying that?


----------



## BankShot

A "change of direction" dribble...


----------



## bigsportsfan

Quabachi said:


> Thank you.   Last season at this time, we were 3-5.   And the reality is, we'll probably be 8-3 going into MVC play.   Last season, we were 5-6.
> 
> With that said, Vandy is winnable.  There's lots of magic left in this Sycamore team's hat.
> 
> Enjoying this team and season!



If I can be permitted the right to have an opinion, our conference has not fared well in this MVC-MWC challenge.  That kind of thing will hurt the number of bids our conference gets, in my opinion (If I still get one).  I think we are a good team, but not great enough to get an at-large bid unless we start winning some of these games we have to win.  I completely recognize the injury thing..........  

I am not giving up on this team, but just looking at the realistic nature of it all.  I see people on our team who are not injured, as far as we know, who are not progressing. 

Can we repeat last year's magic?  I don't know.  But I think it would be a good idea if we want to make the Big Dance.


----------



## Tree-Fan-Man

The bottom line is this.  Our two best long-range shooters, JP and RJ, can't go a combined 1 fo 8 from 3-point range and beat a team the caliber of Boise State on the road.  Remember, Boise State beat Drake by about 40, so we played a quality team last night.  To beat a quality team, our best shooters have to have a good shooting night.  I'm not blaming those two guys at all, it just wasn't their night and that's gonna happen sometimes.  If they make a couple of more of those 3-point shots, and if the team shoots a little better than 9 of 16 from the line, we either win the game or would have been right in it at the end.

It really just wasn't our night as far as shooting was concerned.  We'll have our nights and when we do, we'll smoke some people.  Like others have said, it'd be really cool to have one of those great shooting nights at Vandy.  You never know...see you there.

T-F-M


----------



## Callmedoc

well, I think what is killing us in a sense is we don't know who we are anymore. We tried to get all cute fancy for a bit. but what we are is a great defensive team with an excellent point guard. Let's get back to what made us great, DEFENSE.


----------



## ISUCC

heck, if we'd have shot better from the free throw line it would have been a completely different game too. 9-16 is not the way this team usually shoots, even if we go 13-16 last night I think we win this one.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bigsportsfan said:


> If I can be permitted the right to have an opinion, our conference has not fared well in this MVC-MWC challenge.  That kind of thing will hurt the number of bids our conference gets, in my opinion (If I still get one).  I think we are a good team, but not great enough to get an at-large bid unless we start winning some of these games we have to win.  I completely recognize the injury thing..........
> 
> I am not giving up on this team, but just looking at the realistic nature of it all.  I see people on our team who are not injured, as far as we know, who are not progressing.
> 
> Can we repeat last year's magic?  I don't know.  But I think it would be a good idea if we want to make the Big Dance.



I like this post. 
The only think I would like to add is that if we do NOT get an at-large bid, it will take more than that to ruin this season for me.  I think this team is good enough to be fun to watch and fun to root for.  And I will feel like we have a chance to win every time the ball is tossed up.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BankShot said:


> The guard issue is perplexing, especially since Indiana HISTORICALLY produces an abundance of outstanding guards. It doesn't matter what year, it's just the genre of being a Hoosier. Why the void?



What guard issue?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Dgreenwell3 said:


> well, I think what is killing us in a sense is we don't know who we are anymore. We tried to get all cute fancy for a bit. but what we are is a great defensive team with an excellent point guard. Let's get back to what made us great, DEFENSE.



We have to rely on our defense and ball movement.  We are not going to be a great shooting team.


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> heck, if we'd have shot better from the free throw line it would have been a completely different game too. 9-16 is not the way this team usually shoots, even if we go 13-16 last night I think we win this one.



Absolutely.  3 fts, 1 3-ptr and 2 rebounds and this might have been a W.  
The tone by some on here is that this is a bad loss.  It wasn't.  We were an underdog on their court.  I would say this and Minn were the least winnable games that we've played to far.


----------



## sdjessie

We would have won if Miles could have played ...  did  some of you just check a box score and not listen to the game. He could have dominated ... 2 quick fouls in first half and then 2 fouls in about 2 minutes to start the second half ... he reentered with about 10 minutes left in the game ...  only played 15 minutes .... had 10 points and 4 rebounds and 2 steals  with most of his playing time with 10 minutes left in the second half ...  thus he was really not used in the first half and not in the first 10 minutes of the second half ...  if this was replayed I am sure we would win!


----------



## Sycamore624

This is the kinda road trip that shows we have ALOT of issues to work out yet before we are a "championship calibur" team. Brings back nightmares of Wyoming again.


----------



## bsustu

As a BSU fan, I just want to tell you all that I really enjoyed reading through this thread. I wish people in Boise could care the same way about basketball. Although you all weren't really sure what to think of BSU at first, mostly because of our schedule.. (don't worry, I'm still a little skeptical at this point as well). The thing I have seen over the last week (vs. Drke and vs. INST), We have the ability shoot really well, and we've shown that we can keep a bit of composure when a game gets close down the stretch. Now, it will be interesting if BSU can keep the momentum for awhile. It was really nice to see us shoot ridiculous vs. Drake, but, you can't really expect to shoot 60+% from the field and especially not from 3 every game. Whether that game was just a total fluke or not remains to be seen.

I was really looking forward to this game, as I saw this game, and the Drake game as pretty good tests for BSU to see where we were at in terms of mid majors. I think we have a pretty decent team this year that can certainly be capable of shaking things up in the MWC. I'm hoping we can surprise UNLV, SDSU, and New Mexico this year.

i guess the point of this post was to simply ask what you all thought of BSU. I know you didn't get to watch the game, and were stuck listening to it. but, IF there was anything to gather from that about BSU I'd love to hear it. It's nice to hear about our team from a different perspective. Again, I enjoyed reading through this thread and hope you all have a great season. Should be a fun season and I'll enjoy keeping up with Sycamore basketball.

thanks.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Sycamore75 said:


> Brings back nightmares of Wyoming again.


----------



## interested bystander

Exactly what I was stressing by there being a major mistake made when you started him with two fouls to begin the second half and not getting him out when he picked up his third.  Huge mistake.  They could have done a lot better job of using and protecting him.  In boise state's credit they went right at him to get him to pick up his third foul.  Just don't understand how you leave him in to get his fourth.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I have no problem at all with starting someone in the 2nd half with 2 fouls.  I have a major problem with not getting them out when they quickly pick up the 3rd.  That said, I wonder about those fouls.  Myles has done a respectable job of avoiding foul trouble this year.  I wonder if he had a bad night, didn't adjust to the way the game was called or just what happened?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bsustu said:


> As a BSU fan, I just want to tell you all that I really enjoyed reading through this thread. I wish people in Boise could care the same way about basketball. Although you all weren't really sure what to think of BSU at first, mostly because of our schedule.. (don't worry, I'm still a little skeptical at this point as well). The thing I have seen over the last week (vs. Drke and vs. INST), We have the ability shoot really well, and we've shown that we can keep a bit of composure when a game gets close down the stretch. Now, it will be interesting if BSU can keep the momentum for awhile. It was really nice to see us shoot ridiculous vs. Drake, but, you can't really expect to shoot 60+% from the field and especially not from 3 every game. Whether that game was just a total fluke or not remains to be seen.
> 
> I was really looking forward to this game, as I saw this game, and the Drake game as pretty good tests for BSU to see where we were at in terms of mid majors. I think we have a pretty decent team this year that can certainly be capable of shaking things up in the MWC. I'm hoping we can surprise UNLV, SDSU, and New Mexico this year.
> 
> i guess the point of this post was to simply ask what you all thought of BSU. I know you didn't get to watch the game, and were stuck listening to it. but, IF there was anything to gather from that about BSU I'd love to hear it. It's nice to hear about our team from a different perspective. Again, I enjoyed reading through this thread and hope you all have a great season. Should be a fun season and I'll enjoy keeping up with Sycamore basketball.
> 
> thanks.



We are hoping you can get W's in all your MWC games, and by big margins.  That helps us too you know.  With no TV and a terrible audio for some reason I'm guessing that many here will not really know too much about the game.  I, at least, could simply not tell what the action was like much of the time.

Good luck on the remainder of your season.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Sycamore Proud said:


> I have no problem at all with starting someone in the 2nd half with 2 fouls.  I have a major problem with not getting them out when they quickly pick up the 3rd.  That said, I wonder about those fouls.  Myles has done a respectable job of avoiding foul trouble this year.  I wonder if he had a bad night, didn't adjust to the way the game was called or just what happened?



It's unusual for someone to get 2 fouls that quickly.  Not getting the 4th is Myles's responsibility; and it may have been a bad call.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Usually I would agree with you.  But this time it seems that he had 2 quick fouls in the first half and another quick one in the second half.  Under these circumstances don't you think it might be appropriate to immediately pull him and get his attention directed to the way the game was being called?  Bad call or not, given the few total minutes he had played when he picked up #3 I feel he should have been on the sidelines for a few minutes at least.  He may have needed to adjust his play to the liking of the officials.  I really don't know what happened.  He may have hammered someone 4 times.  Just sayin' we can't afford to bench him with quick fouls.  Sit him down for a couple of minutes with 3 and let him get his act together.  Then get him back in the game.  I do believe in being proactive after the 3rd foul instead of the 4th.  Just seems logical to me.

I didn't see the game and heard very little of it.  You may be entirely correct.  But when strange things like this happen, you may need to deviate from your normal way of doing things.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Sycamore Proud said:


> Usually I would agree with you.  But this time it seems that he had 2 quick fouls in the first half and another quick one in the second half.  Under these circumstances don't you think it might be appropriate to immediately pull him and get his attention directed to the way the game was being called?  Bad call or not, given the few total minutes he had played when he picked up #3 I feel he should have been on the sidelines for a few minutes at least.  He may have needed to adjust his play to the liking of the officials.  I really don't know what happened.  He may have hammered someone 4 times.  Just sayin' we can't afford to bench him with quick fouls.  Sit him down for a couple of minutes with 3 and let him get his act together.  Then get him back in the game.  I do believe in being proactive after the 3rd foul instead of the 4th.  Just seems logical to me.
> 
> I didn't see the game and heard very little of it.  You may be entirely correct.  But when strange things like this happen, you may need to deviate from your normal way of doing things.



I understand, but I couldn't see the game.  I don't know if there was a delay in trying to get him out after his 3rd.  And taking him out and putting him back in later certainly does not ensure that he will get to play longer without fouling out.  Do you know if they "left" him in after his 3rd?
The way Myles has been avoiding fouls, I just consider it an unusual or unlucky event.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bsustu said:


> As a BSU fan, I just want to tell you all that I really enjoyed reading through this thread. I wish people in Boise could care the same way about basketball. Although you all weren't really sure what to think of BSU at first, mostly because of our schedule.. (don't worry, I'm still a little skeptical at this point as well). The thing I have seen over the last week (vs. Drke and vs. INST), We have the ability shoot really well, and we've shown that we can keep a bit of composure when a game gets close down the stretch. Now, it will be interesting if BSU can keep the momentum for awhile. It was really nice to see us shoot ridiculous vs. Drake, but, you can't really expect to shoot 60+% from the field and especially not from 3 every game. Whether that game was just a total fluke or not remains to be seen.
> 
> I was really looking forward to this game, as I saw this game, and the Drake game as pretty good tests for BSU to see where we were at in terms of mid majors. I think we have a pretty decent team this year that can certainly be capable of shaking things up in the MWC. I'm hoping we can surprise UNLV, SDSU, and New Mexico this year.
> 
> i guess the point of this post was to simply ask what you all thought of BSU. I know you didn't get to watch the game, and were stuck listening to it. but, IF there was anything to gather from that about BSU I'd love to hear it. It's nice to hear about our team from a different perspective. Again, I enjoyed reading through this thread and hope you all have a great season. Should be a fun season and I'll enjoy keeping up with Sycamore basketball.
> 
> thanks.



Is your conference mid-major?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Unlucky event describes it well I hope.  As long as this was an isolated event and not the return of the Myles of old, we and he will be good for the remainder of the season.


----------



## sdjessie

interested bystander said:


> Exactly what I was stressing by there being a major mistake made when you started him with two fouls to begin the second half and not getting him out when he picked up his third.  Huge mistake.  They could have done a lot better job of using and protecting him.  In boise state's credit they went right at him to get him to pick up his third foul.  Just don't understand how you leave him in to get his fourth.



I also thought they should have taken him out ... but ..they did not exactly go after him after his third ..I believe his 4th was a charging foul ... but my memory could be off.


----------



## sycamorebacker

sdjessie said:


> I also thought they should have taken him out ... but ..they did not exactly go after him after his third ..I believe his 4th was a charging foul ... but my memory could be off.



Looks like it.  One at 18:57 and one at 18.06 and we had the ball when he committed the 2nd.


----------



## interested bystander

They started the second half with Myles in the game.  On boise's first possession they got an entry pass down on the block and picked up the third foul on Myles.  If that wasn't done by design then it was great luck for them.  Why wouldn't you try to pick up the third foul on a player you want out of the game.  It lets you see how agressive that player is going play while in foul trouble.  In this case he picks up his third.  I believed starting him at the beginning of the second half was a mistake compounding the mistake by not getting him out in time so he wouldn't pick up his fourth.  

There was plenty of opportunity to get him out.  His fourth foul was an offensive foul.


----------



## SycamoreSage

bsustu said:


> As a BSU fan, I just want to tell you all that I really enjoyed reading through this thread. I wish people in Boise could care the same way about basketball. Although you all weren't really sure what to think of BSU at first, mostly because of our schedule.. (don't worry, I'm still a little skeptical at this point as well). The thing I have seen over the last week (vs. Drke and vs. INST), We have the ability shoot really well, and we've shown that we can keep a bit of composure when a game gets close down the stretch. Now, it will be interesting if BSU can keep the momentum for awhile. It was really nice to see us shoot ridiculous vs. Drake, but, you can't really expect to shoot 60+% from the field and especially not from 3 every game. Whether that game was just a total fluke or not remains to be seen.
> 
> I was really looking forward to this game, as I saw this game, and the Drake game as pretty good tests for BSU to see where we were at in terms of mid majors. I think we have a pretty decent team this year that can certainly be capable of shaking things up in the MWC. I'm hoping we can surprise UNLV, SDSU, and New Mexico this year.
> 
> i guess the point of this post was to simply ask what you all thought of BSU. I know you didn't get to watch the game, and were stuck listening to it. but, IF there was anything to gather from that about BSU I'd love to hear it. It's nice to hear about our team from a different perspective. Again, I enjoyed reading through this thread and hope you all have a great season. Should be a fun season and I'll enjoy keeping up with Sycamore basketball.
> 
> thanks.



Boise State got my basketball attention -- it has had my football attention for many years -- several weeks ago. At that time, I studied various preseason magazines and found that most relegated the Broncos to the lower half of the  Mountain West Conference.  I also noted that few seemed to be aware of the great recruiting job Coach Rice and his staff did, bringing in an interesting mix of junior college starters, some freshmen and two starters from the Australian national team. Rice obviously learned the recruiting ropes well during his 11-year stint as an assistant at Gonzaga. 

I revisited the biographical sketches on your webpage after the Drake game and found that my earlier impression that you had the makings of an outstanding team was reaffirmed. It was a good test for our team on the road. Because we were unable to see the game it is diffcult to assess whether our center, Myles Walker, committed as many fouls as he did so quickly. Walker, who is not a finesse player, seemed to have his own way during his brief playing time. If he was able to play 25 minutes, instead of 15, the result might have been different.  Do you have an unbiased opinion?

Without Walker, Boise State clearly outrebounded us. Carl Richard, who has had an injured knee and missed the last game, was shut out on the boards. Walker's ability to score underneath may have revealed of one the Broncos' few weaknesses.

Best of luck the rest of the year. I hope you do well against UNLV, San Diego State and New Mexico.


----------



## sdjessie

The radio broadcast was intolerable  ... listened over the net ...which was only slightly better ...  I guess a method for losing Sycamore fans ,,,


----------



## sycamorebacker

interested bystander said:


> They started the second half with Myles in the game.  On boise's first possession they got an entry pass down on the block and picked up the third foul on Myles.  If that wasn't done by design then it was great luck for them.  Why wouldn't you try to pick up the third foul on a player you want out of the game.  It lets you see how agressive that player is going play while in foul trouble.  In this case he picks up his third.  I believed starting him at the beginning of the second half was a mistake compounding the mistake by not getting him out in time so he wouldn't pick up his fourth.
> 
> There was plenty of opportunity to get him out.  His fourth foul was an offensive foul.



Starting a player the 2nd half with 2 fouls is NOT a mistake.  Heck, they didn't use to take them out the 1st half until they had 3.  

So forget your idea that it was a mistake to start him with 2.  You are just wrong.  sorry.


----------



## interested bystander

You made a wrong assessment of who you leave in with two fouls and who you don't.  Myles is a player that is foul prone and that is why I have the opinion that you should start another player.  Obviously, if I am wrong then he should have still been on the court when the run by boise put us behind the eight ball. 

If you look at my first post, I said it was a coach's option.  It was just my opinion that you let the second half start with him on the bench.  Why?  For the reasons I have mentioned.  They went right at him and he did what he does.  Fouled on their first offensive possession.  

The error that I stressed was that the coaching staff left him in the game when there was plenty of time for him to be taken out.  After the first made free throw, he could have been subbed and after the second free throw he could have been subbed.  That was a critical mistake.  

Hind sight makes me right in this case not wrong.  Starting a player like JO, CR or a few others that have the ability to play with fouls makes the decission different.


----------



## bsustu

sycamorebacker said:


> Is your conference mid-major?



I consider MWC to be mid major.. I suppose recently that status could have changed. Maybe I just look at it from the football perspective, of we aren't one of the major 6 conferences. Pac12, SEC, Big10, Big12, Big East, and ACC.. 

if not that, then I am still looking at is from the WAC perspective, of that's the conference we used to be in, and this is our first year in the MWC.


----------



## Gotta Hav

I went to see who's on the Boise State MBB team.  I only looked up 3 names...and the pedigrees of just those three were pretty impressive.  

We don't have ONE PLAYER on our team with an equal resume, to one of those randomly selected.   Yes, I did look at players names who played last night, I didn't look at any names that weren't in the box score.

And IMO,  even believe if we combined the backgrounds of all of our players, we could not  equal the single background of Drimic, Hadsiomerovic, and/or Wiley.

Drimic and Hadsiomerovic played for their entire country before coming to to Boise State.  Drimic and Hadsiomerovic played for Austrailia's Under 19 team.   I don't care if its Australia.  That's quite an acheivement to do that...and I can't imagine the experience gained by playing against the best-of-the-best from the world...and what that does for your game.

The other name I randomly looked up was Wiley.  He is a transfer from Oregon, and in HS was…listed as the No. 21 small forward in the nation by Scout.com and the No. 29 small forward by ESPN.

Since they started ranking players, have we ever had one that was a top 100, top 150, or top 200 recruit?   

http://www.broncosports.com/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=9900&SPID=4076&SPSID=48525


----------



## sycamorebacker

interested bystander said:


> You made a wrong assessment of who you leave in with two fouls and who you don't.  Myles is a player that is foul prone and that is why I have the opinion that you should start another player.  Obviously, if I am wrong then he should have still been on the court when the run by boise put us behind the eight ball.
> 
> If you look at my first post, I said it was a coach's option.  It was just my opinion that you let the second half start with him on the bench.  Why?  For the reasons I have mentioned.  They went right at him and he did what he does.  Fouled on their first offensive possession.
> 
> The error that I stressed was that the coaching staff left him in the game when there was plenty of time for him to be taken out.  After the first made free throw, he could have been subbed and after the second free throw he could have been subbed.  That was a critical mistake.
> 
> Hind sight makes me right in this case not wrong.  Starting a player like JO, CR or a few others that have the ability to play with fouls makes the decission different.



I didn't check the stats, but I thought Myles had not been foul prone this year.  I might agree with you if a player had fouled out of a lot of games, but i don't think MW has.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Gotta Hav said:


> I went to see who's on the Boise State MBB team.  I only looked up 3 names...and the pedigrees of just those three were pretty impressive.
> 
> We don't have ONE PLAYER on our team with an equal resume, to one of those randomly selected.   Yes, I did look at players names who played last night, I didn't look at any names that weren't in the box score.
> 
> And IMO,  even believe if we combined the backgrounds of all of our players, we could not  equal the single background of Drimic, Hadsiomerovic, and/or Wiley.
> 
> Drimic and Hadsiomerovic played for their entire country before coming to to Boise State.  Drimic and Hadsiomerovic played for Austrailia's Under 19 team.   I don't care if its Australia.  That's quite an acheivement to do that...and I can't imagine the experience gained by playing against the best-of-the-best from the world...and what that does for your game.
> 
> The other name I randomly looked up was Wiley.  He is a transfer from Oregon, and in HS was…listed as the No. 21 small forward in the nation by Scout.com and the No. 29 small forward by ESPN.
> 
> Since they started ranking players, have we ever had one that was a top 100, top 150, or top 200 recruit?
> 
> http://www.broncosports.com/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=9900&SPID=4076&SPSID=48525



I think I read that Burnette was a top 100.  In the past many, many years if we have had any, they've been few and far between.  We may have had a few with baggage.


----------



## bsustu

SycamoreSage said:


> Boise State got my basketball attention -- it has had my football attention for many years -- several weeks ago. At that time, I studied various preseason magazines and found that most relegated the Broncos to the lower half of the  Mountain West Conference.  I also noted that few seemed to be aware of the great recruiting job Coach Rice and his staff did, bringing in an interesting mix of junior college starters, some freshmen and two starters from the Australian national team. Rice obviously learned the recruiting ropes well during his 11-year stint as an assistant at Gonzaga.
> 
> I revisited the biographical sketches on your webpage after the Drake game and found that my earlier impression that you had the makings of an outstanding team was reaffirmed. It was a good test for our team on the road. Because we were unable to see the game it is diffcult to assess whether our center, Myles Walker, committed as many fouls as he did so quickly. Walker, who is not a finesse player, seemed to have his own way during his brief playing time. If he was able to play 25 minutes, instead of 15, the result might have been different.  Do you have an unbiased opinion?
> 
> Without Walker, Boise State clearly outrebounded us. Carl Richard, who has had an injured knee and missed the last game, was shut out on the boards. Walker's ability to score underneath may have revealed of one the Broncos' few weaknesses.
> 
> Best of luck the rest of the year. I hope you do well against UNLV, San Diego State and New Mexico.



I can't remember his fouls specifically, but I certainly would agree with you that had he played 20+ minutes the game could have been different. Not necessarily that INST would have won (there's my bias), but it could have certainly come down to the last shot.

About the MWC projections, I think we lost about 70% of our scoring and had a lot of freshman coming in, that no one really knew much about. Getting Drmic and Hadziomerovic (the 2 Australians) was certainly a plus. I didn't really know what to expect of them at first, but when I saw how well they played in the U19 International games.. I think Drmic averaged about 16ppg. I started to get excited about them. I can say, I certainly did not expect us to be playing as well as we have this early in the season. I thought it would take some of the freshman a bit longer to get used to college basketball, but, as stated before, our first few games certainly helped. So, I think most of the projections for us being in the lower end of the conference came from simply not knowing how our freshman would play. I am pleasantly surprised so far to be honest.

I hope, if we continue winning, our success will translate into attendance, because last night there was about 5,000 people there (that's the official attendance at least). Less than an hour before, there was 30,000 people 150ft away at a football game. To only get 5,000 people at the basketball game, when you get in FREE! with a football ticket, saddens me. Especially with this bring our biggest home game so far.

Again, I've really enjoyed reading some of the analysis on here about the game and hope you all do well the rest of the season too. Good luck vs. Vandy in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ISUCC

if you read the article in the Terre Haute paper about last night's game you'll see that both our writer and some team members commented that BSU plays very similar to the way ISU plays. You have shooters, we have shooters, your shooters outgunned our shooters last night. 

http://tribstar.com/sports/x1202032905/Boise-State-surges-past-Sycamores

now Boise needs to keep this winning up so it doesn't make our loss out there look bad! 



bsustu said:


> As a BSU fan, I just want to tell you all that I really enjoyed reading through this thread. I wish people in Boise could care the same way about basketball. Although you all weren't really sure what to think of BSU at first, mostly because of our schedule.. (don't worry, I'm still a little skeptical at this point as well). The thing I have seen over the last week (vs. Drke and vs. INST), We have the ability shoot really well, and we've shown that we can keep a bit of composure when a game gets close down the stretch. Now, it will be interesting if BSU can keep the momentum for awhile. It was really nice to see us shoot ridiculous vs. Drake, but, you can't really expect to shoot 60+% from the field and especially not from 3 every game. Whether that game was just a total fluke or not remains to be seen.
> 
> I was really looking forward to this game, as I saw this game, and the Drake game as pretty good tests for BSU to see where we were at in terms of mid majors. I think we have a pretty decent team this year that can certainly be capable of shaking things up in the MWC. I'm hoping we can surprise UNLV, SDSU, and New Mexico this year.
> 
> i guess the point of this post was to simply ask what you all thought of BSU. I know you didn't get to watch the game, and were stuck listening to it. but, IF there was anything to gather from that about BSU I'd love to hear it. It's nice to hear about our team from a different perspective. Again, I enjoyed reading through this thread and hope you all have a great season. Should be a fun season and I'll enjoy keeping up with Sycamore basketball.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## KingsTweets

sdjessie said:


> I also thought they should have taken him out ... but ..they did not exactly go after him after his third ..I believe his 4th was a charging foul ... but my memory could be off.



I was at the game.

They did try to take him out following the third foul. They didn't get the sub in time and his replacement was waiting at the scorers table when the 4th foul occurred (player control foul).

I don't remember all of his fouls, but they didn't seem to be the type of fouls committed by someone who is prone to foul trouble. One of the first two was a rebound foul where there was a lot of traffic and it probably could have gone without getting called. The 3rd, he attempted to contest straight up without jumping and the ref said he broke verticality (had it not been for my home team, it would have been a questionable call in my mind) and the 4th foul was a charge on the post. He had his back to the defender and was backing down - I have seen much more "banging" contact go uncalled.

BSU had no answer for Walker while he was in the game. They also had more difficulty defending the high pick and roll when Walker was in foul trouble. Without him, it seemed that Indiana State probably didn't shoot as well as they normally do. Some shots were rushed and others were contested, but I could tell that it is a team that could catch fire. Your point guard (lost his name - #13) seemed reluctant to shoot until late in the game when desperation set in. It seemed his shot looked okay, but he did not look to be a consistent scoring threat.


----------



## KingsTweets

Gotta Hav said:


> I went to see who's on the Boise State MBB team.  I only looked up 3 names...and the pedigrees of just those three were pretty impressive.
> 
> We don't have ONE PLAYER on our team with an equal resume, to one of those randomly selected.   Yes, I did look at players names who played last night, I didn't look at any names that weren't in the box score.
> 
> And IMO,  even believe if we combined the backgrounds of all of our players, we could not  equal the single background of Drimic, Hadsiomerovic, and/or Wiley.
> 
> Drimic and Hadsiomerovic played for their entire country before coming to to Boise State.  Drimic and Hadsiomerovic played for Austrailia's Under 19 team.   I don't care if its Australia.  That's quite an acheivement to do that...and I can't imagine the experience gained by playing against the best-of-the-best from the world...and what that does for your game.
> 
> The other name I randomly looked up was Wiley.  He is a transfer from Oregon, and in HS was…listed as the No. 21 small forward in the nation by Scout.com and the No. 29 small forward by ESPN.
> 
> Since they started ranking players, have we ever had one that was a top 100, top 150, or top 200 recruit?
> 
> http://www.broncosports.com/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=9900&SPID=4076&SPSID=48525



I think you hit it on the head and that is why this team may have been a little overlooked in preseason polls. The Australians are not your normal true freshmen as they went to an Australian high school/academy that focuses on athletics and they have played international competition. Drmic hit the backbreaker shot with about two minutes left and the shot clock at "3" - a one-footed step back fadeaway from 12 feet - not many players take that shot in that situation.

Much of the team is young, but there are enough shooters to go around that if one player is cold, there are others to pick up the slack.

I was impressed with the Sycamores and could tell that if Walker had played his normal minutes, he would have caused a lot of problems. (it is always curious to me to watch a coach sit a player for 14 minutes in the first half with two fouls. - tough to get back in a rhythm after spending that much time on the bench - sometimes it is worth the risk to do some situational substitutions in the first half and risk the 3rd foul.


----------



## sycamorebacker

KingsTweets said:


> I was at the game.
> 
> They did try to take him out following the third foul. They didn't get the sub in time and his replacement was waiting at the scorers table when the 4th foul occurred (player control foul).
> 
> I don't remember all of his fouls, but they didn't seem to be the type of fouls committed by someone who is prone to foul trouble. One of the first two was a rebound foul where there was a lot of traffic and it probably could have gone without getting called. The 3rd, he attempted to contest straight up without jumping and the ref said he broke verticality (had it not been for my home team, it would have been a questionable call in my mind) and the 4th foul was a charge on the post. He had his back to the defender and was backing down - I have seen much more "banging" contact go uncalled.
> 
> BSU had no answer for Walker while he was in the game. They also had more difficulty defending the high pick and roll when Walker was in foul trouble. Without him, it seemed that Indiana State probably didn't shoot as well as they normally do. Some shots were rushed and others were contested, but I could tell that it is a team that could catch fire. Your point guard (lost his name - #13) seemed reluctant to shoot until late in the game when desperation set in. It seemed his shot looked okay, but he did not look to be a consistent scoring threat.



Thanks for your input.  You're right, 13 is not really a shooter.


----------



## sycamore fan

sycamorebacker said:


> Starting a player the 2nd half with 2 fouls is NOT a mistake.  Heck, they didn't use to take them out the 1st half until they had 3.
> 
> So forget your idea that it was a mistake to start him with 2.  You are just wrong.  sorry.



There was no mistake. This was the perfect game to roll the dice. Players must learn to play with foul issues.  You have to give them chances to prove they can make good decisions.   This game was not even important.  

Many here don't realize that we were not the better team. The Vegas odds makers are rarely wrong. We went off plus 7 I think.   We needed a perfect game and it didn't happen. At home we win.   Road games like this are really tough.

Things are really good. Let's move on. we are going to lose some games. Let's win the next one.


----------



## region rat

*Walker and fouls*

He gets called for fouls that are not called on other players and he gets mugged every game with no foul being called on the opposing team in every game.


----------



## sycamore fan

long gone said:


> He gets called for fouls that are not called on other players and he gets mugged every game with no foul being called on the opposing team in every game.



Welcome to life as a big man!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

long gone said:


> He gets called for fouls that are not called on other players and he gets mugged every game with no foul being called on the opposing team in every game.



He has learned to tolerate this very well.  He doesn't get as frustrated as he did last year.  It's a good thing too;  he will be abused by teams if he retaliates.  .


----------



## SycamoreSage

Gotta Hav said:


> I went to see who's on the Boise State MBB team.  I only looked up 3 names...and the pedigrees of just those three were pretty impressive.
> 
> We don't have ONE PLAYER on our team with an equal resume, to one of those randomly selected.   Yes, I did look at players names who played last night, I didn't look at any names that weren't in the box score.
> 
> And IMO,  even believe if we combined the backgrounds of all of our players, we could not  equal the single background of Drimic, Hadsiomerovic, and/or Wiley.
> 
> Drimic and Hadsiomerovic played for their entire country before coming to to Boise State.  Drimic and Hadsiomerovic played for Austrailia's Under 19 team.   I don't care if its Australia.  That's quite an acheivement to do that...and I can't imagine the experience gained by playing against the best-of-the-best from the world...and what that does for your game.
> 
> The other name I randomly looked up was Wiley.  He is a transfer from Oregon, and in HS was…listed as the No. 21 small forward in the nation by Scout.com and the No. 29 small forward by ESPN.
> 
> Since they started ranking players, have we ever had one that was a top 100, top 150, or top 200 recruit?
> 
> http://www.broncosports.com/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=9900&SPID=4076&SPSID=48525



I believe Justin Gant was ranked the #52 Best Power Forward in the nation last season by ESPN. And, if I am not mistaken, Jake Kitchell was ranked the 30th best center by ESPN in 2010. There have been others. Not all scouting services can be trusted. Many independent services survive by selling expensive subscriptions to the college coaches and then make sure that subscribers' recruits are listed among the nation's best.


----------

